# Mirror Tilt Function



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

My car came without the mirror-tilt-in-reverse function, but I enabled it with OBDeleven.

I have never been totally happy with it. It tilts down when in reverse and when the kerb-side mirror is selected, as it should, but not enough for my liking. The manual says that if it is further manually adjusted once tilted and while the car is in reverse, then this new setting will be "automatically stored". All that happens when I try this is that the mirror fails to fully return to the "normal" position when next I drive away. I then have to reset this normal setting and when I next reverse, the mirror once again fails to tilt far enough.

Is this just me, have I not the function quite correctly with ODBeleven, or is this just a flawed option?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I think its a flaw of not having specced it and I have read turns 'approx' to the correct position. Well worth speccing imo so that's exactly what I did


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ThePhoenix said:


> My car came without the mirror-tilt-in-reverse function, but I enabled it with OBDeleven.
> 
> I have never been totally happy with it. It tilts down when in reverse and when the kerb-side mirror is selected, as it should, but not enough for my liking. The manual says that if it is further manually adjusted once tilted and while the car is in reverse, then this new setting will be "automatically stored". All that happens when I try this is that the mirror fails to fully return to the "normal" position when next I drive away. I then have to reset this normal setting and when I next reverse, the mirror once again fails to tilt far enough.
> 
> Is this just me, have I not the function quite correctly with ODBeleven, or is this just a flawed option?


I think you need to have the memory seat option to be able to store and accurately return to the set passenger mirror positions.
Like you, I too have coded the mirror dip function with OBDeleven and for the most part it seems to dip enough for my needs, however on the odd occasion it seems to get it completely wrong, I just leave the mirror adjust knob set to the passenger mirror and give it a nudge to reset the position on the rare times it does go awry. Whilst not perfect, for me it is better than not having enabled it.

But as Terry says, if you have the chance, it's far better to spec it rather than patch it up afterwards... I just didn't get the chance to spec it.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

I activated this function on my previous TT that didn't come specced. The problem is the motor is different. When it dips and goes back up the mirror moves in one motion up and out, this is when it gets the position wrong. In my new one that mirror dip is standard; it dips then when it resets its a different motion. The mirror first tilts up to the correct hight then turns out in two separate motions. So although it can be enabled, it will never be the same as if it was specced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly. If you activate it with a coding, it won't work like if you have as standard so that's it


----------



## Jasonw10 (Jan 29, 2017)

Do you need electric fold in mirrors or can this be coded in?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Jasonw10 said:


> Do you need electric fold in mirrors or can this be coded in?


No you don't. Yes you can.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I take delivery of a new tt in April, I didn't specify the mirror tilt but wish I did now
How much would it cost to add this feature after I take delivery?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You have to buy new door unit


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks , I will do once I take delivery


----------

